# Frothy Bloat - Need advice IMEDIATELY!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey guys, just been talking to one of my good friends. Her pygmy doe has been reguritating food (as in throwing it up, not reguritating cud) froth like, so I am thinking frothy bloat...? Ideas? Suggestions? I haven't seen it so I'm not positive.

And also, what would she need to give her??

Thank you guys so much! I am worried she may loose her...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Get her to stand up on her hind legs and rub her belly to try and force the air upwards, I'm not sure wether she should be given mineral oil with a gastric tube or to give the baking soda.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay...Thanks Liz. I told her to rub the stomach and according to Fiasco Farms she would have to give the doe vetgatble oil...it said not to give mineral. 

But I am just really worried that I amy have diagnosed her wrong. So do you think I'm right?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The greenish froth she is spitting could even be from her choking, if she is coughing and bringing this up, she's likely choked and has something stuck. You are right, I knew that vegetable oil is best....just wasn't thinking when I typed it.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Kay. Thanks Liz. I will be sure to pass this on to Ellie. I personally have never dealt with this so I just needed to be sure I told her the right thing. 

And what she was reguritating was white colored.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like frothy bloat. Is her stomach extended and is she in pain?

Give Milk of magnesia

Here is an article on the different kinds of bloat. Tubing isn't going to be effective if this is frothy bloat unless it is used to introduce something to break down the bubbles. 
http://kinne.net/bloat.htm


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She was showing signs of discomfort, not sure about the extended stomach part. Wish I could get a look at her for myself. :sigh: 

Thank you so much RunAround!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is she jsut throwing up? If thats the case then she needs to be treated for poisoning -- never delt with froathy bloat but I have had experience with goats throwing up - its nasty and can be very alarming to experience


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree, if she is throwing up its a possibly poisening. If she is coughing and spitting up white foam it could either be frothy bloat or it could be she has something lodged in her throat. 
Milk of magnesia for frothy bloat, if she is chocking hold her back end a little off the ground and pat her chest. and barrel.
If its poisening acticavated charcoal and mineral oil.
beth


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

It sounds like it could be frothy bloat and poisoning. I wish there was a picture of her. Does your friend think the does body looks bloated? My doe Daisy got bloat this summer and then what she ate poisoned her causing her to vomit green cud for hours. I treated her bloat with baking soda which worked great along with me patting her rumen with her sitting upright. Then next day when she was vomiting I gave her charcoal mixed with Milk of Magnesia....worked great.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She had said she's been doing that for a few days. (I was out of town with no phone.) And when I looked up symptoms of bloat, but I also passed on the poisoning. Hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

If she has been throwing up for a couple of days poisening is probably more likely.
it wouldnt hurt to treat her. though by now she may have absorbed too much
beth


----------

